# From Japan "Enthusiast of SENTRA"



## KIFUJIN Z (Oct 22, 2002)

Dear, all, 
My handle name is KIFUJIN Z. I'm from Japan. 
Actually many Japanese guys check this BBS. So, if you will have any doubts specially about Japanese SENTRA (called SUNNY), please let me (us) know. I hope we will reply soon. Also we are interested in SENTRA USA ver.. Some of us want to buy American parts. E.x Front spoiler, Side skirt and so on. Therefore if we need your help, please cooperate us. 

Regards, 

KIFUJIN Z


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Interesting, welcome to the board.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

KIFUJIN Z said:


> *Dear, all,
> Some of us want to buy American parts. E.x Front spoiler, Side skirt and so on. Therefore if we need your help, please cooperate us.
> 
> Regards,
> ...


hmmm....i sense some international traing....side skirts for side skirts maybe? that would be a cool deal. we should talk.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i guess the grass is greener on the other side..... cuz im sure almost all of us want JDM parts.


----------



## JZA525 (Sep 4, 2002)

*I'll traid*

no problem for me i'll trade youmy front and rear bumper for front and rear sunny bumper


----------



## JZA525 (Sep 4, 2002)

contact me at [email protected]


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

aren't international relations great?!?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *i guess the grass is greener on the other side..... cuz im sure almost all of us want JDM parts. *


I hear that! Thats just the way it is....Euros want to copy US style, and US want to copy Euro styles too (with cars like VW, Audi etc.....I read mostly Euro car mags. )


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

KIFUJIN Z. Welcome to our forums . Nice to have someone posting from Japan. Cool! You're from Kanagawa. Are you Japanese?? I'm actually from Shizuoka. I live in America now though. Anyways, welcome again and i will see you on the board.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Cool. Maybe trade some US corners for the JDM all orange versions...hmm


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*i am really jealous*

i am jealous of you sentra guys now.

I wish there was a Japanese version of the altima nowadays.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Kifujin Z-

I know you have the QG18DE engine over there.......now could you possibly give me the power numbers for it ? Over here it's 126hp and 129 tq with what Nissan calls VTC, variable timing control, but I think your version has Neo VVL. Can you get me any info on that engine as well as if there are any modifications available? Dimensions, etc.?? Thank you very much. Feel free to e-mail me at [email protected] or PM me.

Thank you Kifujin Z.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

some of those all amber corners would definitly be sweet.


----------



## turbob13 (Sep 28, 2002)

like these.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

yeah, qg18 is right, but no neo vvl. i dont think any engine over here has that. i think those power ratings are the same over here.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

*corners*

yeah those, but the b14 version


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

*turbob13:*

yeah, those corners. but in a b14 version, i'm sure there are b13 members who wouldn't mind them either. just out of curiosity, where did you get those?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

KIFUJIN Z,

I have a question for you. I need to find out if N15 pillow mounts will fit on a B14. I am looking to buy the Tein SS B14 kit, but they do not offer pillow mounts for the kit. Tein does however have pillow mounts availible for their HA N15 kit. Would they work on a B14?

Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

V i V i D 200sx said:


> *yeah, qg18 is right, but no neo vvl. i dont think any engine over here has that. i think those power ratings are the same over here. *


dude........I am wanting to know what the power ratings are for the japanese QG18DE..........I have seen before somewhere that it has vvl...................and I know no car over here in the USDM has neo vvl unless someone swaps an SR20VE in their car.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*JDM QG18DE*

Power: [email protected] 
Torque: [email protected]


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: JDM QG18DE*



CarbonBlack200 said:


> *Power: [email protected]
> Torque: [email protected] *


What are YOU doing here.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: JDM QG18DE*



CarbonBlack200 said:


> *Power: [email protected]
> Torque: [email protected] *


so what's 125PS then? and that torque number is less than the USDM QG......................

C/O nissan.co.jp

QG18DE<NEO>
[email protected] 5600rpm
[email protected] 4400rpm.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*125PS=123.2875HP*

PS x 0.9863 = HP



PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *What are YOU doing here.  *


lol


----------



## KIFUJIN Z (Oct 22, 2002)

*Sorry for delayed reply....*

Thank you for your response and sorry for my super delayed reply. Actually I wrote comment as below, but my PC was froze before send it.... 
>JZA525
My car is US SENTRA because I imported it by myself. So at this moment I do not need bumper fascia, but they will be required in the future for spare parts or to repair.... 
>CarbonBlack200
Are you Japanese? Before I worked @Mexico 3.5 years. During this period, I went to USA many times. 
>3.5SE Auto
I like ALTIMA. When I went to USA, I always rent ALTIMA. I hope this vehicle will be sold in Japan also.... 
>turbob13
Great!!
>PatScottAKA99XE
Yes, basically N15 and B14 are same structure. You can carry over it. For example I use shock absorber of N14 for my B13. 

KIFUJIN Z
http://www7.ocn.ne.jp/~b13


----------



## SR20DE_MAN (Jun 21, 2002)

Cool! Sugoi ne! Horale! I'll be asking you some questions once in a while. Do you have a Yahoo or Hotmail Messenger? Let me know so I can add you to either one of my messengers. So you were in Mexico huh? Cool. OK then. Genki de ne & matane!


----------



## KIFUJIN Z (Oct 22, 2002)

*Hola!*

>SR20DE_MAN
Oh, you can speak Japanese. Great! 
I have a hotmail messenger. Please add me, but unfortunately there is 12h diff. vs Japan.... 

Yes, I worked at Mexico. I feeled it's very good place. I want to live again.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Sorry for delayed reply....*



KIFUJIN Z said:


> *Thank you for your response and sorry for my super delayed reply. Actually I wrote comment as below, but my PC was froze before send it....
> >CarbonBlack200
> Are you Japanese? Before I worked @Mexico 3.5 years. During this period, I went to USA many times.
> KIFUJIN Z
> http://www7.ocn.ne.jp/~b13 *


Yeah, I'm Japanese, and I do speak/write Japanese. I grew up in Japan until I was 18 and I am here in US for college. I still go visit there every once a while though. 
I was looking at the Japanese website the other day, and people were talking about one of the person who actually exported an SE-R from Mexico to Japan. And the person is YOU!! I looked at your webpage and I was really amazed! Anyways, check your PM (Private Message). I sent you my hotmail e-mail address so we can chat on MSN Messenger!


----------



## SR20DE_MAN (Jun 21, 2002)

>*Kifujin Z*

Ok! I put you down in my messenger. I speak a little Japanese & plenty of Spanish. English too, duh.  OK! Ja ne!


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Dude, bring your Nissan crew over to the www.sr20deforum. Make sure you put your location. I got the www.nissanboard.de German guys there. I got the www.pulsar.au Forum guys from Australia there. We have no Japaneese guys. I got the West Indies guys there.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Pretty White said:


> *Dude, bring your Nissan crew over to the www.sr20deforum. Make sure you put your location. I got the www.nissanboard.de German guys there. I got the www.pulsar.au Forum guys from Australia there. We have no Japaneese guys. I got the West Indies guys there. *


I look Dutch (Avatar joke), but I'm Japanese, and also go to SR20DEforum. Do I have to be in Japan?


----------



## KIFUJIN Z (Oct 22, 2002)

>CarbonBlack200
Thank you for your message. I'm very glad someone knows my Sentra. Actually it difficult and expensive to import to Japan. Do you have a plant to bring your machine in the future? 

>Pretty White
 

> SR20DE_MAN
Recently I don't have a chance to use Spanish, so I will forget in a little while unfortunately.... 
Hasta luego!


----------



## SR20DE_MAN (Jun 21, 2002)

>Kifujin Z
No probelm. No hay problema. Mon dai nai, I think.  It's easier for me to speak English anyways. The best time to catch me is on a Sunday morning around 7:00 am to 7:00 PM in the afternoon for you, which would be a Saturday evening for me. That's when I'm usually online chatting to other people from Japan. I have questions about some of your cars & wheels & other stuff in Japan. OK talk to you then! Ja mata ne!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

KIFUJIN Z ,


how much can u get HID S15 Headlights for ?

can u hook me up?


----------



## NastyNX2k (Oct 20, 2002)

Hey KIFUJIN Z, I was wondering ... was the NX2000 ever produced for the Japanese market, or were we the only ones to ever receive them here in America?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Can't believe in all my international searching, I missed this thread. I am looking everywhere for junk yards or auto parts recyclers for Lucino's and Sunny's. Do you have any web sites, or preferred locations that you know about. I have been quoted fairly high prices for parts ($110 USD for a grille, or 13640 Yen) Does this sound accurate? How much are typical cosmetic parts there (grille, bumper, lights, signalls). I am in canada, so shipping is different (probably cheaper) than to the US, although I live there too.

Seth


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

NastyNX2k said:


> *Hey KIFUJIN Z, I was wondering ... was the NX2000 ever produced for the Japanese market, or were we the only ones to ever receive them here in America? *


To answer your question for him, yes, there are NXs sold in Japan. It's called NX-Coupe. There were 1.5L, 1.6L and 1.8L to choose from, but no SR20DE NX was sold in Japan.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

KIFUJIN Z said:


> *>CarbonBlack200
> Thank you for your message. I'm very glad someone knows my Sentra. Actually it difficult and expensive to import to Japan. Do you have a plant to bring your machine in the future?
> *


It would be nice if I could. But I'd rather bring cars from Japan than shipping my car over to Japan.


----------



## KIFUJIN Z (Oct 22, 2002)

*Sorry....*

>All, 
Sorry for my delayed reply.... 
 
I will reply on Saturday. I'm very tired because of hard job.... 

Thank you for your understanding. 



> CarbonBlack200 
Thank you for your follow up!


----------



## Doggy Daddy (Aug 21, 2002)

*The guy from Japan*

I would like to know if they are alot of Nissan Sunny GTS in Japan?


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

*hey doggy*

do u have pics of ur gts. ive never seen one and i would love to see what parts i could use for my car also.


----------



## Doggy Daddy (Aug 21, 2002)

*Nissan Sunny GTS*

No problem ARVERAGE I will put up some pics as soon as possible.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

yo kifujin, id like to see an 87 sunny photo too so i can see what jdm parts i could swap off of it. thanks


----------



## KIFUJIN Z (Oct 22, 2002)

*Hi*

>SR20DE_MAN
>That's when I'm usually online chatting to other people from Japan. 
Oh! Great. I will try to connect MSN if I'm home. 

>LIUSPEED
Sorry still I'm confirming. Please wait a few days. Do you have a plan to put your car? Recently this price becomes reasonable. I want to buy aftermarket H.I.D. headlamp. 

>NastyNX2k
CarbonBlack200 has already replied. It's correct. Unfortunately it was not good sales because of unique styling. But some people still like this car. There is enthusiastic HP in Japan. 

>sethwas
I will find good web sites for you. Please wait. By the way, your "Aftermarket Parts" thread is very useful for me. Let me tell it my friends. 

>CarbonBlack200
Thank you for your follow up again....


----------



## KIFUJIN Z (Oct 22, 2002)

>Doggy Daddy
Are you talking about B13 Sunny GT-S? There are not many but it exists. Engine was SR18 not SR20. We had 4WD version also. 

> AVERAGE 
Do you have B11 Sentra? It's great. Reentry I don't see it in Japan. One guy who owns B11-wagon may know some special parts. I will confirm him.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Hi*

>sethwas
I will find good web sites for you. Please wait. By the way, your "Aftermarket Parts" thread is very useful for me. Let me tell it my friends. 

Hey,
Arigato Yoshimas.

Seth


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

what where the power numbers for the SR18 motor, and do you know if it will fit in a b14 sentra. i love JDM engine parts and designs. i have a JDM GA15 tranny thats been built, its great. i'm always looking for more JDM stuff.
-rob


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

*yo KZ*

my car is a b12. some of the engine parts are the same , but the exterior is totally different. hope this helps!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doggy Daddy (Aug 21, 2002)

*Nissan Sunny GT-S*

>Hondaeater0007
Yes the SR 18 can hold in your B13, I think the Sr 18 engine is 138hp.
> KIFUGIN Z The Sunny GT-S that I have carries the GA16.


----------



## Doggy Daddy (Aug 21, 2002)

*1992 Nissan ser Spoiler*

Is there anyone outhere taht is willing to part withe original Nissan Sentra 91-94 SER Spoiler? If you are please let me know.


----------



## SR20DE_MAN (Jun 21, 2002)

>*KIFUJIN Z*

You still here? This thread got quiet.


----------



## Quaz (Dec 20, 2002)

I had a blast in Japan . Thats what made me buy a Nissan.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

cool...theres a demand for USDM!


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

*KZ* 

Can you get or do you know the gear ratios for the japan SR20DE 5 spd tranny?

Or can any one? CARBON?


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*I guess I have the answer*

Here is the JDM gear ratio for Nissan Primera 5 speed manual transmission.

1 3.063
2 1.826
3 1.207
4 0.926
5 0.756
Final gear 4.176


----------



## GSRMx (Dec 11, 2002)

Kifujin

Anata no kuruma o misete itadakimashita. (I saw your car)
I know there is another person in Japan that imported a mexican SE-R (GSR2000). I know he worked as an expert for JICA. I am pretty sure he works for Toshiba. It's a metallic green color, have you heard of him?

Contact me, I am Japanese living in the northern part of Mexico.  

Satoru


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

gsrmx do u have a pic , i jsut wanna see the diff and what the badge looks like


----------



## SunnyGirl (Jan 8, 2004)

*looking for 93 sunny parts*

I live in Japan and own a 93 Nissan Sunny. I am going more for the show car look than race or drift car. I want to trade out the taillights and head lights, does anyone know how different the 95 and up sentra lights are and how hard it is to do that conversion? Thanks

If your intereseted in looking at my car the site is:
www.solosunny.onlineshowoff.com

check out my club also.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

AVERAGE said:


> yo kifujin, id like to see an 87 sunny photo too so i can see what jdm parts i could swap off of it. thanks


Yeah, i'm interested in some pics also, and possible any aftermarket parts for the B12.


----------



## hpro123 (Apr 30, 2002)

phastphuker said:


> *KZ*
> 
> Can you get or do you know the gear ratios for the japan SR20DE 5 spd tranny?
> 
> Or can any one?


There were several gear-ratio versions of the SR20DE engine in Japan, and CARBON actually gave the one for the HP10 either with the RS5F32A (non-vlsd) or the RS5F32V (vlsd) trannies.

They also had:

HP11:
same as HP10 except:
3 = 1.286
4 = 0.975

P10 and P11:
1 = 3.333
2 = 1.955
3 = 1.286
4 = 0.926
5 = 0.733
FINAL = 3.888

H(N)P10:
1 = 3.063
2 = 1.826
3 = 1.286
4 = 0.975
5 = 0.756
FINAL = 4.375

Chris


----------



## KIFUJIN Z (Oct 22, 2002)

*Sunny in Japan*

Hi, SunnyGirl, 
Basically taillight is easy to change from 93MY to 95MY. Fixing point are same. Regarding the Head lights, Fr Radiator grille and Sight shield ( <- plastic parts below Head lights) should be changed at the same time. As you know, front face between Sentra and Sunny are different. I prefer US model of course. You can buy US parts in Japan. For example this sunny has US model Grille and Sight shield (and bumper fascia). 
http://www7.ocn.ne.jp/~b13/sunnyoff061.jpg

f.y.i. 
This is my 95 Sentra (actually Mex model Tsuru).
http://www7.ocn.ne.jp/~b13/sunnyoff141.jpg


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2004)

*Sentra Spec-V 2002--US Vers.*

O Hiyo~~. Does Japan hae Sentra Spec-v?? B15-Qr25 engine.......
Been wanted to buy parts for my car. We have NISMO parts here, but just way over my budget. I go Tokyo to visit some family friends, about 3 times a year...loved the cars and girls over there. Especially the EVO, Skylines!!!!, and RX-7, and 86s. Thinking about moving to Tokyo, and liver there to learn Japanese. But anyways, if you want to chat more, here is my e-mail and MSN. [email protected] Aliado go tsai imas. Jane.


----------



## KIFUJIN Z (Oct 22, 2002)

*unfortunately....*

Current Japanese Sentra (Sunny) with high power engine is not existed. Before SR16VE (175ps/7,800rpm, same system as Honda VTEC) was existed. I tried to find QR25 tunning parts by Japanese magazine and site, however I could not find. But which parts do you want? Camshaft, flywheel, header,,,, or the other parts? I will try to continue.  

If you have any questions, please ask my BBS. My BBS has Q&A corner (only English or Spanish)! 

http://www.kochang.jp/b13spl/bbs/nissan_enthusiast/


----------

